# All The Way From Beeline Highway.



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Marius was good enough to send me this weird watch.









I have taken to wearing it at the gym and riding my cycle and I like it, the build quality is suprisingly good, not Casio standard but way better than you would expect for such an inexpensive item. It's had a hard time but has only picked up a couple of dings.

It has the usual expected digital features, stopwatch, light etc but of course it's main claim to fame is the scrolling display, I've never seen a watch like it. It does have the facility to stop the scrolling as as shown in pic 2 but only for 2 seconds and that is it's design downfall









I like it but it's infuriating if you are riding your bike on the towpath and catch the display at the wrong point, you might see "Nov" and have to wait 2 seconds to see 11.00AM which follows the "18TH", it leaves you either wobbling all over or frantically trying to hit the "instant time" display button, it's a bugger









Thanks again Marius


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Weird is good


----------

